# PowerBook connected to WLAN; no internet!!



## erecardo (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a DSL setup with a wireless router. I am trying to connect my powerbook to it, but if I setup powerbook to use DHCP, it does not get IP. Say connected, but no IP. I have to use a manual IP for it to work, partially.

I can load the router setup page in Safari (192.168.1.1), but I cannot browse the web.

I have a XP desktop machine, that is connected via WLAN and works fine.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sgould (Jan 15, 2007)

The next tab to the TCP/IP where you enter the DHCP is "PPPoE".  Is the "Connect using PPPoE" box ticked?  It should be UNticked.


----------



## erecardo (Jan 15, 2007)

Yup, I checked that. I have been trying for a month now. This post is the end of my last resorts.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2007)

Did you check to see if the router has any security on it? The router may have MAC address filtering or running a wireless security protocol like WEP or WAP.


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 16, 2007)

ok.... before we go further, could you give more details of your setup ?

is your router configured to make connection ? (always connected, username & password is put here, router provides NAT, firewall, DHCP etc....) and does the powerbook use wireless to connect ?.


----------



## erecardo (Jan 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Did you check to see if the router has any security on it? The router may have MAC address filtering or running a wireless security protocol like WEP or WAP.



I have the MAC filter disabled. I do have a WEP set to 64bits 10 hex digits. I tried disabling it while I get the PowerBook WLAN configured, but same deal; does not get IP from router. Have to do it manually.



			
				macwhiz said:
			
		

> .....could you give more details of your setup?



Good idea. I have DSL. My router is a WRT54GS setup to always make the connection for me, and DHCP Server is enabled. I have 3 computers - 2 Desktop, one PowerBook. One desktop is wired to router, the other is connected via WLAN. The PowerBook I have been trying to connect to WLAN, but no juice.

Weird thing is, I tried to hard wire it to the router, by using the already connected RJ45, but it still says "connected, but with no IP address". I have used an ethernet connex to go online at a internet cafe, but since I installed my own setup; PROBLEMS.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2007)

Well in System Preferences->Network pane how is you Airport setup?


----------



## erecardo (Jan 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Well in System Preferences->Network pane how is you Airport setup?



On the TCP/IP tab, I changed it to MANUAL. Since DHCP is not assigning IP.
IP: 192.168.1.102
SUBNET: 255.255.255.255
GATEWAY: 192.168.1.1

On the PPPoE tab, it is unchecked.

The Network Status in SYS PREF shows green for Airport.

With this setting I am able to access the router [http://192.168.1.1]. But that's it. No WWW.

I even restored the PowerBook with discs.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2007)

Is you subnet setup right? The 255.255.255.255 mask is for 1 host. Take a look at this chart. If your router LAN subnet is set to 255.255.255.255 then only ONE computer could connect to it.


----------



## erecardo (Jan 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Is you subnet setup right? The 255.255.255.255 mask is for 1 host.



Oversight on my part. The subnet I have is 255.255.255.0

Hope this helps.

Elvis


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2007)

O.K. then do this. Re-open system Preferences->Network pane->Airport tab, tell us if the airport card is green (in the original Network startup page).  If your Mac is seeing the Airport card, then do these steps:

1. Reset Your Pram
2. Under the Network for Airport select automatic DHCP (if your wireless router is set up to disk DHCP addresses).
3. Reset the wireless router because sometimes they do get hung up.
4. Open /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and delete any saved preference related to airport.

Please report back if any of these things fail to resolve your problem. Good Luck.


----------



## erecardo (Jan 16, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> O.K. then do this. Re-open system Preferences->Network pane->Airport tab, tell us if the airport card is green (in the original Network startup page).  If your Mac is seeing the Airport card, then do these steps:....



OK I followed what you advised. Here is my report:
1. Airport light in green in Status, only when I choose my IP...

2. I changed the subnet on the route to 255.255.255.252 to see any changes; none.

3. I chose "Configure: Using DHCP" and it returned IP 169.254.62.30, Subnet 255.255.0.0, router blank

3b. My windows desktop that wirelessly connects to the network is config to get IP from router. I hit repair on that to release/renew IP, and got 196.168.1.2 subnet 255.255.255.252, router 192.168.1.1

What is confusing the buh-gee-bahs outta me, is that if I manually assign IP, subnet, router data to the PowerBook, it connects to the network. There I can access the router setup and that kinda stuff. But nothing externally.

4. There was no keychain access stored, as I had restored the system outta desperation.


----------



## erecardo (Jan 16, 2007)

Eureka!!!

Well after much frustration, I have the problem fixed. The problem was in the firmware of the router. I was recently bought the WRT54GS v.5, after I installed it, I upgrade the firmware to 1.50.9 - during November. After I could not get the PowerBook online, I went to the Linksys site for a newer firmware. None was there. Today I searched the site again, and none was there. But when I Google'd' it, I found this link - http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...315453&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper. Which showed me version 1.51.0, dated December 2006.
I upgraded the firmware, and looked at my PowerBook - I had a DHCP server assigned IP. It is now online. 

This Linksys series routers, it seems, is notoriously problematic for Macs connecting wirelessly. Always be on alert for newer a firmware. *And never call their tech support, cause the guy/gal on the phone is as helpful as the guy using the upper flat of a two-storey outhouse, while you sit below .*

Thank you for your help guys, especially you Satcomer.


----------



## macwhiz (Jan 17, 2007)

glad you made it, congrats. also remember if it returns IP 169.254.62.30, Subnet 255.255.0.0, router blank...... it means the computer couldn't find any DHCP server, and automatically assigns it.


----------



## macworks (Jan 17, 2007)

When you restored, did you "erase and install", "archive and install" or what?

If you didn't completely erase and install it's possible that system preferences lingered through your reinstall. I would go into the /Library/Preferences/System Configuration folder and try removing all of the files then reboot. When you reboot, open the Network preferences. You'll have to re-add the network ports and setup from scratch, but hopefully this does the trick.

Also, what happens if you try using a different user account?

I've also seen with some cable providers that you have turn on PROXIES in order to be able to browse. If you're using Safari, go Safari Preferences > Advanced and click the "Change Settings" button at the bottom. Then check the Web Proxy box. You might also have to check the FTP Proxy box in order for FTP to work.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2007)

erecardo said:


> Eureka!!!
> 
> Thank you for your help guys, especially you Satcomer.



No problem. I am happy YOU found the problem.  Yes Linksys is sometimes very flaky with Macs. I know there are a lot of Mac users that use Linksys with no problems but I see a lot of users on the net with Linksys problems of one sort or another. This goes for Mac users and Windows users also.


----------

